# I need a highly-skilled webdesigner to help me out.



## JRMBelgium (Jul 13, 2008)

I need help from a professional. Someone who knows CSS like the back of his hand.
The problem I am having can not be explained on a forum so I would be very gratefull if he/she could contact me via Skype.

I've been trying to figure it out for hours now and I've already talked to a pro and he was to lazy to try to help me.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 14, 2008)

There are many people who code professionally here. They are happy to help if they can.
If you cannot post you problem on the forum, you are on your own.
Best wishes on what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 14, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Ik weet wel het 1en ander van CSS.
> Wat is het probleem?
> 
> Wat van programma genruik jezelf, WYSIWYG software of notepad?
> ...



Perhaps you haven't noticed, but this is an English forum. That means we all speak English, nothing else. That includes broken Dutch.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 14, 2008)

Kreij said:


> There are many people who code professionally here. They are happy to help if they can.
> If you cannot post you problem on the forum, you are on your own.



I have to give my FTP info to the person who is willing to help me out. So excuse me for not posting it on a public forum...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 14, 2008)

If everyone would request private help there would be little point in the forum. Just explain the problem here. I highly doubt there is anything that "cannot be explained on a forum". You could at least try. Currently this thread basically says "I have a problem, help".


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok then:
http://themes.php-fusion.co.uk/forum/viewthread.php?thread_id=664

The guy who designed this says that it would take a lot of work. Another guy I talked to sad the same.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmm... when the guys says "that is not possible without major structure changes." that's actually technical jargon for "doing it *properly* will take major structural changes".

The real question is "Is there a cheap effective way of sorting that out?". If you're not interested in bodging it together, don't read on 

Increase the size of the top left and top right corner images, give them a negative padding to move them up and left, thus covering up the blocks 

The only issue with the bodge is that you might have to borrow a bit of the image from the background to cover it up nicely  Far from ideal, but it would work.

You could also try padding the side and top bars, you might be able to nudge them down/right 1em...

I'd try and give it a go, if there wasn't so much clutter going down on that page - more CSS divisions than you can shake a stick at haha


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 15, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> http://www.prestosoft.com/edp_examdiff.asp



?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jul 15, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> There is no problem with the images, the problem is the code has been messed up a bit in the orange theme.
> 
> 
> Save the webpage in both themes with your web browser and compare those files with examdiff, if you have an css for each theme, compare those with examdiff.



The problem is in the arrangement of the divisions in the generated HTML, not his CSS.

The effect would be lessened if the size of the images around the boxes was reduced so there wasn't as much transparent empty space going down - the border would grow larger but in return you wouldn't see as much of this 'overlap'.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 16, 2008)

I know what the problem is, I don't need to compare code because I know what's the problem.
I just don't have the knowlege to rewrite it so that it's fixed.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 16, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> With creating a grey border with css you would eliminate those repeating background images.
> You only need images for the rounded edges.
> 
> The only difference what I see between http://themes.php-fusion.co.uk/forum/viewthread.php?thread_id=664
> and yours is that you have applied a background image, but that should not mess up the page as this.



You are forgetting that the default theme is with jpg's. I had to use transparent gifs in order to get it to work. The designer used jpg's to cover up those edges. On the blue background, he used a blue jpeg.

It's more then just a simpel background change.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jul 16, 2008)

All I did was replace a couple of images ( jpg's by gifs with transparancy ) and then I edited the CSS so that the background of the images was transparant, and that's about it.

Like I sad before, he used jpg's to cover up the "bugs". He has images with repeat-x and repeat-y en because they are in the rong DIV, they go to far.


----------

